# Angels on Horseback



## vraiblonde (Dec 2, 2012)

The other night I had the best appetizer - an oyster with swiss cheese, wrapped in bacon and fried.  I have this idea that they would be even better in the smoker (because most things are).  So I'm thinking take a fresh oyster, top with a sliver of cheese, then wrap in a half slice of partially cooked bacon and smoke for 1/2 hour.

Anyone see a flaw in my plan?  I'm going to practice before I make them for a party, but less trial and error with the expensive oysters is better.

Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 2, 2012)

Oysters and Bacon will do well Hot and Fast. What will your smoker go to?...JJ


----------



## vraiblonde (Dec 2, 2012)

It goes up to 275.  Your suggestion makes sense so the bacon cooks but the oyster stays juicy.


----------



## vraiblonde (Dec 13, 2012)

Update:

I half-cooked the bacon and made the Angels.  Smoked them at 275 for 20 minutes and they were perfect!


----------



## humdinger (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds awesome. I love oysters. Snap and post a pic when your done please. Thanks


----------

